# Es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigegerät gefunden.



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

Na Moin!

Folgende sache: Ich hab mir aus spaß mal wieder WoW gezogn wollts grade zocken und dann flamet das scheißteil den error ''Es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigebild gefunden. Programm wird beendet''

was soll ich nun tun?

grafikkarten treiber neu installieren? ich find nichmal einen xDD


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. August 2010)

Google benutzen.
/e: mit grafikkartentreiber installieren hast du doch recht^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. August 2010)

www.gidf.de
oder alternativ
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Es+wurde+kein+geeignetes+Anzeigeger%C3%A4t+gefunden


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

Search mal Standart VGA Grafikkartentreiberfür Vista. findste nirgendswo meiner meinung nach.

ich verzweifel daran echt xDD


----------



## Zodttd (29. August 2010)

Snowrain schrieb:


> Search mal Standart VGA Grafikkartentreiberfür Vista. findste nirgendswo meiner meinung nach.
> 
> ich verzweifel daran echt xDD



Ja weil es keine Standartgrafikkarte gibt.. Facepalm


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. August 2010)

Snowrain schrieb:


> Search mal Standart VGA Grafikkartentreiberfür Vista. findste nirgendswo meiner meinung nach.
> 
> ich verzweifel daran echt xDD



wie wärs mal mit "nvidia treiber" bzw "ati treiber" suchen?
manche leute sind echt noch zu dumm um zu googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. August 2010)

grafikkarte kaputt schmeiss sie in den müll und neue kaufen


----------



## Bronzefisch (29. August 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> grafikkarte kaputt schmeiss sie in den müll und neue kaufen



xD


----------



## MrBlaki (29. August 2010)

MAn muss nichtmals google benutzen...
Einfach auf die Herstellerseite in die Donwloadsektion gehen?
Manche Leute wollen wirklich nicht selber denken und ihr Gehirn benutzen.


----------



## Jingko (29. August 2010)

WoW wird auch erst laufen, wenn du den richtigen Treiber installiert hast^^. 2 Möglichkeiten: Du hast nen absoluten Uralt Rechner, in dem sowas nettes wie ne Sis Karte o.ö steckt und es dafür keinen Vista Treiber gibt (was dann aber Vista drauf macht, wäre die andere Frage..), oder Du hast nen aktuellen Rechner, bei dem einfach der Treiber fehlt. Also rausfinden, was für ne Graka im Rechner steckt, Treiber installieren, glücklich sein^^


----------



## marshmellow07 (29. August 2010)

Snowrain schrieb:


> Search mal Standart VGA Grafikkartentreiberfür Vista. findste nirgendswo meiner meinung nach.
> 
> ich verzweifel daran echt xDD




Hmm...
Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich was aus dieser Welt noch werden soll!?
In einer Welt wo fast jeder Haushalt in irgendeiner Zivilisation einen Pc oder nen Laptop stehen hat und dann kommt jemand mit sowas an! Echt verblüffend!

Egal wo man etwas wegen seinem liebsten Teil fragen will, wird gleich mal laut geschriehen welche Config man in seinem kasten hat!? Hierbei fehlt jeglicher Ansatz um überhaupt helfen zu können! Wenn nicht mal der Besitzer dieses Gerätes weis was er hat, wie soll man diesem dann helfen können ohne selber an diesem besagten Gerät zu sitzen!?

Es fehlt hier auch, so wie es scheint an jeglichem knowhow um überhaupt die Frage stellen zu können: "Was hast Du denn für eine Grafikkarte eingebaut?" Denn auf dieses würde wahrscheinlich die Frage kommen: "was ist eine Grafikkarte" und man dreht sich dann auch schon im Kreis!

Am besten Du fragst einen Bekannten aus Deinem Bekanntenkreis der/die zumindest eine kleine Ahnung von Pc´s hat. Denn anders wirst Du aus Deinem Dilemma nicht mehr raus kommen!

Ein Standart-Grafikkarten-Treiber wird dann vom Rechner(Betriebssystem) installiert wenn kein passender Treiber in Deinem System vorhanden ist! Dies ist seit Windows-Vista schon so gut wie nicht mehr möglich, da das System diesen passenden Treiber für normal von selbst aus dem Internet besorgt, ergo gehe ich davon aus das Du maximal Windows-Xp installiert hast!

Was ich bei der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe und was mir Spanisch vorkommt das Du überhaupt etwas aus dem Internet saugen kannst obwohl Du anscheinend nicht mal die geringste Ahnung von dem Teil das Du bedienst hast. Heutzutage lernt man schon in den unteren Stufen der Schule wie man mit Pc´s umzugehen hat, sprich ECDL (Europäischer Computer Führerschein).

Naja....was soll ich sagen!? Mir einfach schleierhaft....aber egal....

Lg Marshmellow


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/29/2010, 13:47:26
 	Machine name: SEBI-PC
 Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.100218-0019)
 	Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: FUJITSU SIEMENS
 	System Model: AMILO Pa 2510
 	BIOS: BIOS Version : 1.06C
 	Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56 (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
 	Memory: 1918MB RAM
 	Page File: 706MB used, 3353MB available
 	Windows Dir: C:\Windows
	DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
 	DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
 	Display Tab 1: No problems found.
 	Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
 	Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
 	Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:	0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
 	Card name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte
 	Manufacturer: (Standardgrafikkartentypen)
 	Chip type: ATI ATOMBIOS
 	DAC type: 8 bit
 	Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791F&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00
 Display Memory: n/a
 Dedicated Memory: n/a
	Shared Memory: n/a
 	Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
 	Monitor: 
 	Driver Name: vga
 Driver Version: 6.00.6000.16386 (German)
 	DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 11/2/2006 10:53:58, 10752 bytes
 	WHQL Logo'd: Yes
 WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3A5F-11CF-8634-7A26AFC2CB35}
 	Vendor ID: 0x1002
 	Device ID: 0x791F
 	SubSys ID: 0x110A1734
 	Revision ID: 0x0000
 	Revision ID: 0x0000
 	Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
 	DDraw Status: Not Available
 	D3D Status: Not Available
 	AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
 	Description: Lautsprecher (High Definition Audio-Gerät)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
 	Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_17340000&REV_1000
 	Manufacturer ID: 1
 	Product ID: 100
 	Type: WDM
 	Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
 	Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
 	Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 	WHQL Logo'd: Yes
 	Date and Size: 11/2/2006 09:36:49, 235520 bytes
 	Other Files: 
 	Driver Provider: Microsoft
 	HW Accel Level: Basic
 	Cap Flags: 0xF1F
	Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
 	HW Memory: 0
 	Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
 I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

 	Description: Digitales Ausgabegerät (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio-Gerät)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
 	Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_17340000&REV_1000
 	Manufacturer ID: 1
 	Product ID: 100
 	Type: WDM
 	Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
 	Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
 	Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 	WHQL Logo'd: Yes
 	Date and Size: 11/2/2006 09:36:49, 235520 bytes
 	Other Files: 
 	Driver Provider: Microsoft
 	HW Accel Level: Basic
 	Cap Flags: 0xF1F
	Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
 	HW Memory: 0
 	Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
 I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
 	Device Name: Maus
 	Attached: 1
	Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
 	FF Driver: n/a

 	Device Name: Tastatur
 	Attached: 1
	Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
 	FF Driver: n/a

 	Device Name: USB Keyboard
 	Attached: 1
	Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0x1603
 	FF Driver: n/a

 	Device Name: USB Keyboard
 	Attached: 1
	Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0x1603
 	FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4387
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 12/12/2009 13:09:14, 192000 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 12/13/2009 12:35:21, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x15D9, 0x0A33
| | Location: Port_#0002.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/2/2006 10:55:01, 12288 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/2/2006 10:55:01, 38912 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 11/2/2006 10:55:00, 25472 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-konforme Maus
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x15D9, 0x0A33
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 15872 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 34360 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standardtastatur (PS/2)
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-Tastatur
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0x1603
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 35384 bytes
| 
+ PS/2-kompatible Maus
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 11:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 12/11/2009 10:25:40, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
 	Drive: C:
 Free Space: 6.1 GB
Total Space: 112.1 GB
File System: NTFS
 	Model: WDC WD1600BEVS-07RST0 ATA Device

 	Drive: D:
 Free Space: 8.6 GB
Total Space: 28.3 GB
File System: NTFS
 	Model: WDC WD1600BEVS-07RST0 ATA Device

 	Drive: E:
 	Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N ATA Device
 	Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (German), 11/2/2006 10:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
 	Name: Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME-Grafikcontroller (Microsoft Corporation - XDDM)
Device ID: ROOT\DISPLAY\0000
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys, 6.14.0010.4656 (English), 11/2/2006 09:36:45, 1302492 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ialmrnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.4656 (English), 11/2/2006 11:39:29, 36990 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ialmdnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.4656 (English), 11/2/2006 11:39:29, 118395 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ialmdev5.dll, 6.14.0010.4656 (English), 11/2/2006 11:39:29, 213274 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ialmdd5.dll, 6.14.0010.4656 (English), 11/2/2006 11:39:29, 902266 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igxpxa32.cpa, 9/18/2006 23:29:22, 524850 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igxpxa32.vp, 9/18/2006 23:29:22, 929 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 9/18/2006 23:29:22, 58704 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 9/18/2006 23:29:22, 24704 bytes

 	Name: Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_3067168C&REV_01\4&1B1F7581&0&0020
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 7.07.0000.0384 (English), 9/5/2009 15:25:36, 1183744 bytes

 	Name: Realtek RTL8101-Familie-PCI-E-Fast-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_01\10EC813600
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.1837.0926.2006 (English), 11/2/2006 09:30:56, 44544 bytes

 	Name: Sonstige AMD-Konfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: AMD DRAM und HyperTransport(tm)-Nachverfolgungsmoduskonfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: AMD-Adresszuordnungskonfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm)-Konfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791F&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\4&277779CD&0&2808
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (German), 11/2/2006 10:53:56, 26112 bytes

 	Name: PCI Express-Standardstammanschluss
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7917&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&38
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (German), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

 	Name: PCI Express-Standardstammanschluss
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7916&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&30
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (German), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

 	Name: PCI Express-Standardstammanschluss
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7914&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&20
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (German), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

 	Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7912&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&08
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (German), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

 	Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7910&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&00
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: ATI E/A-Kommunikationsprozessor-LPC-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438D&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A3
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 11:49:20, 13928 bytes

 	Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438C&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A1
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 12/11/2009 10:31:54, 15928 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (German), 12/11/2009 10:31:54, 45112 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 12/11/2009 10:31:55, 21560 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (German), 12/11/2009 10:31:54, 109624 bytes

 	Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438B&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9C
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 19456 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 224768 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:14, 192000 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 8704 bytes

 	Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438A&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9B
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 19456 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 224768 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:14, 192000 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 8704 bytes

 	Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4388&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&99
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 19456 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 224768 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:14, 192000 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 8704 bytes

 	Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4387&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&98
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 19456 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 224768 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:14, 192000 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 8704 bytes

 	Name: Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4386&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9D
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 38400 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 224768 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:14, 192000 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:14, 8704 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 12/12/2009 13:09:13, 8704 bytes

 	Name: ATI E/A-Kommunikationsprozessor-SMBus-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_14\3&2411E6FE&0&A0
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: ATI E/A-Kommunikationsprozessor-PCI-Buscontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A4
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (German), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

 	Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A2
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 12/11/2009 10:10:13, 53760 bytes

 	Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&90
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 12/11/2009 10:31:54, 15928 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (German), 12/11/2009 10:31:54, 45112 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 12/11/2009 10:31:55, 21560 bytes
 Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (German), 12/11/2009 10:31:54, 109624 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,7.01.0000.0010
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16919
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16919
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16986
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16919
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DivX MKV Demux (unrestricted),0x00200000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0002.0006
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16986
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,9.00.0001.0021
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDec.ax,7.01.0001.0014
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Sony Wave Hammer Surround,0x00200000,1,1,mchammer.dll,1.00.0000.1440
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX MKV Demux,0x00600000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0002.0006
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16986
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16919
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16919
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16986
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16986
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16986
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16919
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16919
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.1920
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1441
Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1441
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1441
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1441
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.00.0000.1440
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1440
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1440
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.1436
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.1436

WDM Streaming-Tee/Splitter-Geräte:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming-Daten-Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel-DRM-Audioentschlüsselung,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16986
Cinepak Codec von Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX 6.9.2 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
FM Screen Capture Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX 6.9.2 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16986

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986

WDM Streaming-Wiedergabegeräte:
HD Audio-Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
HD Audio-SPDIF-Ausgabe,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16919
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16919
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16919
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16919
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16919

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16919
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16919

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16919
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16919
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16919

WDM Streaming-Kommunikations-Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Lautsprecher (High Definition A,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
Digitales Ausgabegerät (SPDIF) ,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
DirectSound: Digitales Ausgabegerät (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio-Gerät),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986
DirectSound: Lautsprecher (High Definition Audio-Gerät),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16986


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

so gepostet! und nun? habe neuen graka treiber installiert. geht immernoch ni.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. August 2010)

Snowrain schrieb:


> so gepostet! und nun? habe neuen graka treiber installiert. geht immernoch ni.



für mich siehts so aus als ob du entweder wirklich nur eine onboard graka hast oder deine eingebaute nicht erkannt wird bzw kaputt is


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

sag ich doch. hab früher auch immer mit der gezockt! hat gepasst.

was soll ich tun? XD ich verzweifel xD


----------



## revilo84 (29. August 2010)

was haste denn für ne karte?


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

Standart VGA Grafikkarte !!!!!!!!!

siehe oben stehen alle infos.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. August 2010)

Snowrain schrieb:


> sag ich doch. hab früher auch immer mit der gezockt! hat gepasst.
> 
> was soll ich tun? XD ich verzweifel xD





Progamer13332 schrieb:


> grafikkarte kaputt schmeiss sie in den müll und neue kaufen


----------



## revilo84 (29. August 2010)

die wird doch nen namen haben oder?

oder ist vga son onboard ding?


----------



## Deadlikemee (29. August 2010)

tip für dich ich würde mal es auf der hersteller seite probieren di haben alle triber für dein teil und sonst wenn dir das nicht hilft schmeis dein teil weg den den pc /laptop  hast du umsonst  daheim stehn  weil das weis mitlerweile jedes kleine kind  was für ne grafikkarte es hat und das es auf der hersteller seite alles findet ^^ 

Mfg ein Buffed Forum User


----------



## WingsOfDeath (29. August 2010)

@TE: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:
(jaja ich weiss.. bei Display blabla steht was anderes.. )



> --------------
> System Devices
> --------------
> *Name: Intel® 82852/82855 GM/GME-Grafikcontroller (Microsoft Corporation - XDDM)*
> Device ID: ROOT\DISPLAY\0000


Das ist ne onboard Karte.
In dem Fall wäre ein Treiberupdate des Mainboards gleich mit zu empfehlen. Falls du nicht rausbekommst was dein Board für ne Marke und Version ist:
PC aufschrauben und mal das Board anschauen.. steht meistens was drauf.
Danach die aktuellsten Treiber für das MB ziehn und hoffen das es funzt.

So long...
Wings


----------



## soullink (29. August 2010)

Hallo,

Suche in Google nach >DirectX9c download<
Denke bei dir liegts daran wenn sonst alles funzt ausser das Spielen hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

mfg soullink


----------



## WingsOfDeath (29. August 2010)

soullink schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Suche in Google nach >DirectX9c download<
> Denke bei dir liegts daran wenn sonst alles funzt ausser das Spielen hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
> ...



Da Directx 10 installiert ist (siehe Report) wird es DX nicht zulassen ne neuere Version mit ner alten zu überspielen.
Meckert dann meist von sich aus schon das es das gar nicht machen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (29. August 2010)

Die Grafikkarte muss doch ne Typbezeichnung haben, oder isses nur so ne ganz billige Office-Karte? O.o

Driver Date/Size: 11/2/2006 10:53:58, 10752 bytes << öhm...da hättest du dich schon mal sehr viel früher drum kümmern müssen...


----------



## Eox (29. August 2010)

Kann man nicht nach Treibern suchen. Einmal im Internet und einmal auf dem Rechner, wenn man auf Treiber installieren geht? 
So ist das auf jeden Fall bei Windows 7.


----------



## Morcan (29. August 2010)

Ansonsten mal Device Doctor probieren -> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Device-Doctor_42232076.html


----------



## WingsOfDeath (29. August 2010)

> Kann man nicht nach Treibern suchen. Einmal im Internet und einmal auf dem Rechner, wenn man auf Treiber installieren geht?


Was aber nicht die Hardwarehersteller mit einbezieht (Internet) sondern nur Microsoft Referenztreiber für die erkannten Geräte.
Sprich wenn du wirklich den neuersten Stand haben willst kommst um die Herstellerseite abklappern meistens nicht rum. 
Ist ausserdem der sicherste Weg denn es gibt genug "Treiber-Download-Seiten" die dich mit Malware, Viren und sonstigem Gedöns nur so zusch... 



> Driver Date/Size: 11/2/2006 10:53:58, 10752 bytes << öhm...da hättest du dich schon mal sehr viel früher drum kümmern müssen...


Liegt wohl eher daran das es ne onboard ist und für das Board eben keinerlei Treiberupdates gemacht wurden.


----------



## Eurydike (29. August 2010)

Hi, die Grafikkarte hat eine Bezeichnung: ATI Radeon X1200 (Onboard)

steht doch in seinen Infos das es n Laptop ist, System Model: AMILO Pa 2510 

Egal, hier jedenfalls der Link: Vista 32bit: http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/integrated_vista32.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.3.3.1.3.2&lang=German

oder Vista 64bit, keine Ahnung welches du hast: http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/integrated_vista64.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.3.3.1.3.2&lang=German


----------



## sirspoof (29. August 2010)

ansonsten einfach bei Notebook Hersteller Support anrufen ^^


----------



## Eurydike (29. August 2010)

Sicher, da gibts auch treiber aber die sind fast 4 Jahre alt:      AMD 690V Chipset & X1200 ATI Graphic driver     Version:     8.342     Datum:     15.02.2007


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

hab jetzt

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsupport.amd.com%2Fde%2Fgpudownload%2Fwindows%2FLegacy%2FPages%2Fintegrated_vista32.aspx%3Ftype%3D2.7%26amp%3Bproduct%3D2.7.3.3.1.3.2%26amp%3Blang%3DGerman

installiert. geht nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMarlboro (29. August 2010)

Ich habe gelegentlich genau die selbe Fehlermeldung. Passiert nur wenn ich meine beiden Monitore erst nach dem Hochfahren einschalte.
Schalt ich sie ein, bevor der Bootvorgang den Windows-Desktop erreicht, gehts problemlos.
Das dürft ein DirectX-Problem sein (lässt sich bestimmt durch andere Treiber lösen), da es zB auch bei CoD6-MW2 auftritt.

LG.


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> Ich habe gelegentlich genau die selbe Fehlermeldung. Passiert nur wenn ich meine beiden Monitore erst nach dem Hochfahren einschalte.
> Schalt ich sie ein, bevor der Bootvorgang den Windows-Desktop erreicht, gehts problemlos.
> Das dürft ein DirectX-Problem sein (lässt sich bestimmt durch andere Treiber lösen), da es zB auch bei CoD6-MW2 auftritt.
> 
> LG.



Bringt mir jz auch nix wenn du sagt ''lässt sich bestimmt durch andere Treiber lösen''


irgendwie arbeite ich an dem problem jetzt schon 6 stunden und komm nich weiter.

lg.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. August 2010)

Was muss man das hier tausend Jahre diskutieren?
Besorg dir nen Treiber, installiere diesen und gut ist! Such dir ggf. professionelle Hilfe wenn das so schwer ist.


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

Gegenfrage. Liest du den Thread bzw die letzten antworten bevor du schreibst?
ich habe geschrieben das ich den Treiber installiert habe und es immernoch nicht geht.


----------



## Malt (29. August 2010)

Snowrain schrieb:


> Bringt mir jz auch nix wenn du sagt ''lässt sich bestimmt durch andere Treiber lösen''
> 
> 
> irgendwie arbeite ich an dem problem jetzt schon 6 stunden und komm nich weiter.
> ...





http://3dfusion.de/f...thread.php?t=17 <- ATI Treiber richtig deinstalllieren

http://support.amd.c...3.2&lang=German <- Treiber saugen , installieren

sollte eigentlich genügend hilfe sein für weniger als 6stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg



MadMarlboro schrieb:


> Ich habe gelegentlich genau die selbe Fehlermeldung. Passiert nur wenn ich meine beiden Monitore erst nach dem Hochfahren einschalte.
> Schalt ich sie ein, bevor der Bootvorgang den Windows-Desktop erreicht, gehts problemlos.
> Das dürft ein *DirectX-Problem* sein (lässt sich bestimmt durch andere Treiber lösen), da es zB auch bei CoD6-MW2 auftritt.
> 
> LG.



wäre auch ne möglichkeit mal das directX upzudaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://windows.microsoft.com/de-de/windows/downloads?os=other <- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (29. August 2010)

@TE raffst du eigentlich nicht das Windows Standarttreiber verwendet weil du keine richtigen installiert hast und die Grafikkarte nicht Standart heißt?

Wenn du nicht weisst welche Grafikkarte du hast benutz ein Programm das dein System scannt und dir den Namen der Karte anzeigt um die richtigen Treiber zu laden... funktioniert auch mit so onboard Krücken.

Evtl. wäre noch möglich, dass die Grafikkarte einfach zu schlecht für WoW ist, wenn es echt ein onboard Model ist.


Wer solche leichten Sachen nichtmal auf die Kette bekommt sollte vielleicht mehr Zeit in einen Computeranfängerkurs investieren als in WoW.


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

done!

und dont works.

hab alles was mit dem treiber zu tun hat deleted. und neu installiert. dont works.


----------



## Anato (29. August 2010)

hätt ich ja gedacht das ne onboard graka net aussreicht... da es aber ein lappi ist.... würde ich einfach sagen das dein Lappi nicht mehr aussreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
TOWER PC 4win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne mal im ernst... wenn der aktuelle treiber nicht funkt... und du bei anderen games keine probleme hast... dann wird dein lappi zu alt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (29. August 2010)

habs doch aber sonst auch immer einwandfrei über den lappi hier gezockt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. August 2010)

Snowrain schrieb:


> done!
> 
> und dont works.
> 
> hab alles was mit dem treiber zu tun hat deleted. und neu installiert. dont works.





Snowrain schrieb:


> Gegenfrage. Liest du den Thread bzw die letzten antworten bevor du schreibst?
> ich habe geschrieben das ich den Treiber installiert habe und es immernoch nicht geht.



Ja, lese ich. Ich kann auch nur wie alle anderen sagen, dass das Problem mit dem Treiber zusammenhängt.
Du sagtest es hat vorher einwandfrei funktioniert, ok. 
Vielleicht machst du auch garnichts falsch und die "Grafikkarte" ist hinüber.
Dann kann es auch vorkommen, dass sie als Standard VGA(-Adapter) angezeigt wird obwohl entsprechende Treiber
installiert sind. Vorallem bei Notebooks kenne ich das wenn diese über längere Zeit zu heiß liefen.
Drück dir die Daumen. Versuchs nochmal mit dem ATI Removal Tool (um wirklich sauber alle Treiber und Reste runterzureißen).
Und dann schaust du mal nach einem aktuellen Treiber für deinen Grafikkartenchipsatz auf der Hersteller-HP.


----------



## Kindgenius (29. August 2010)

> DDraw Status: Not Available
> D3D Status: Not Available
> AGP Status: Not Available



Daraus lässt sich lesen, dass deine "Graka" nicht mal 3D Bilder erzeugen kann. Dementsprechend kann es gar nicht sein, dass du auf deinem Laptop jemals ein 3D Spiel zocken konntest, ausser dir hat einer ein Streich gespielt und absichtlich folgendes installiert.



> Name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791F&SUBSYS_110A1734&REV_00\4&277779CD&0&2808
> Driver: *C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys*, 6.00.6000.16386 (German), 11/2/2006 10:53:56, 26112 bytes



Du hast einen bekackten Treiber aus dem Hause Microsoft.


Du hat gemeint, du hast einen richtigen Treiber installiert? Dann mache nochmal die Schritte, die ich geschrieben mit dem DXDIAG und poste es uns.


----------



## Lanwa (29. August 2010)

Guck mal bei dem Hersteller, der dann auch Treiber zur Grafikkarte bzw. zum Grafikchip anbietet:

http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/Download/ShowDescription.asp?SoftwareGUID=0545CDF5-3D1A-493A-9637-080D4E6F0824&OSID=DD13C337-8EFF-4CFB-A589-72971D7BCBCE&Status=False&Component=AMD%20690V%20Chipset%20&%20ATI%20Radeon%20X1200%20(Onboard)#

Installieren und schon sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## Malt (29. August 2010)

p.s: Installation als Admin starten , Vista ist da ab und an mal etwas stur .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jasyra1980 (29. August 2010)

Ist ja echt nett wie die leute hier wieder mit jemanden umgehen der einfach nur ne frage hat. 

Zum glück sind hier auch ein paar nette sachen drinn. 

Vieleicht hilft es mal bei dem Hersteller des Notebooks auf die HP zu gehen und dir für genau deine Maschiene die treiber laden.

Und von wegen dein Laptop kann kein 3D hatte mal die gleiche fehlermeldung wie du nur das bei mir alles 

mit nem neuen Treiber gegessen war.

Viel erfolg noch


----------



## lord just (29. August 2010)

also ersteinmal ist die grafikkarte die du hast eine ati radeon x1200mobility und da bekommst du den treiber nur von der herstellerwebsite (einfach über google) oder aber von der dvd die beim notebook dabei war. ansonsten darauf achten die installation als administrator auszuführen (rechte maustaste und auswählen; sollte das nicht gehen, dann ein anderes benutzerkonto mit mehr rechten nutzen) und ein update von directx (wieder über google gleich das erste von z.b. chip oder aber über microsoft update) könnte auch ganz hilfreich sein. auch wenn du zwar dx10 installiert hast, sind einzelne dateien schon veraltet und wurden durch neue ersetzt und neuere treiber setzen diese neuen dateien dann vorraus und wenn die fehlen, dann kann es zu problemen kommen.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2010)

Müll, Spam und Flames entfernt. Muss ich hier nochmal rein, gibts ein paar Freiflüge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Müll, Spam und Flames entfernt. Muss ich hier nochmal rein, gibts ein paar Freiflüge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann bitte nach Thailand oder Spanien oder New York. Danke!


----------



## Kindgenius (29. August 2010)

Mein Tip mit Dxdiag war also Müll...gut zu wissen :/



> Und von wegen dein Laptop kann kein 3D hatte mal die gleiche fehlermeldung wie du nur das bei mir alles mit nem neuen Treiber gegessen war.



Mein Statement steht immer noch. Die Karte kann im momentanen Zustand kein 3D, fertig.

Der TE meint, er hätte jetzt einen richtigen Treiber für die ATI X1200 installiert, dann soll er nochmal DXDIAG posten.


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob es schon gepostet wurde:

http://de.fujitsu.com/support/downloads.html

Amilo blabluff eingeben, eben die Bezeichnung des Laptops, so wie sie hier auch auf Seite 1 im von dir geposteten Log zu finden ist. Dann unter Chipset den Treiber holen.
Wenn das nicht geht, hast du wohl ein größeres Problem.


----------



## Perkone (30. August 2010)

3 Seiten und Klos ist der einzige, der ne wirkliche Hilfe anbietet... Amüsant irgendwie. Und KindGenius: Laber nicht dumm wenn du keine Ahnung hast, das Zeitalter wo Grafikkarten noch kein 3D konnten is bald ma 15 Jahre aus. Nur weil sowas da steht heißt das gar nix. 

Zum Problem selber: Entweder is die GFX wirklich kaputt oder du hast n doofes Softwareproblem. Einfachste Version wär testhalber Windows ma neu raufzublasen und alle Treiber von der Herstellersite (Siehe Klos` Link).


----------

